# General Time Wasting Thread Alternate Forum



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2012)

This forum was created the first time the General Time Wasting Thread was closed down. It's basically a replacement, so if you miss the GTWT, why not try this place out? Most of the members are from these forums, so you'll be in a familiar environment. A word of warning though, there aren't as many rules in this forum, and you'll inevitably run into NSFW material, so keep that in mind.

http://furrygtw.forumotion.com/

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 23, 2012)

Uhhm, the last person to make a GTWT had it locked almost immediately.  Not sure how this will turn out.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 23, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Uhhm, the last person to make a GTWT had it locked almost immediately.  Not sure how this will turn out.


This isn't a GTWT. This is a link to their separate site. It'll turn out fine, just like it did when they first made it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 23, 2012)

I see now, my bad.  

To bad that forums design is shite.  Gives me a headache just looking at it..Oh well.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the link, Rob!!


----------



## Percy (Sep 23, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I see now, my bad.
> 
> To bad that forums design is shite.  Gives me a headache just looking at it..Oh well.


Can't really expect much from a group of people who probably just whipped the site up once the previous GTWT got locked.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 23, 2012)

It's fine, just the colors bug my eyes out.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2012)

Percy said:


> Can't really expect much from a group of people who probably just whipped the site up once the previous GTWT got locked.



There was a less annoying version, however it was lost over a year ago for some retarded reason.


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2012)

any chance that they can migrate to a newer, less aesthetically displeasing and user friendly board?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 23, 2012)

I just switched over to the mobile layout...


----------



## Percy (Sep 23, 2012)

d.batty said:


> It's fine, just the colors bug my eyes out.


Yeah, brown and slightly lighter shade of brown isn't really the most pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 23, 2012)

Greg said:


> any chance that they can migrate to a newer, less aesthetically displeasing and user friendly board?



Hopefully that happens in the future. Forumotion is pretty terrible as it is.


----------

